# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В Москве на распродаже компьютеров в «Эльдорадо» произошла давка, есть пострадавшие

## SDA

В воскресенье днем в торговом центре на востоке Москвы во время распродажи компьютеров произошла давка, есть пострадавшие, - сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на источник в правоохранительных органах столицы.

По его словам, давка произошла в торговом центре по адресу Рязанский проспект, дом 2 во время распродажи компьютеров. Объявленная на 16 часов распродажа компьютеров по 10 тысяч вызвала ажиотаж, возле входа в магазин собралась толпа, многие стали прорываться в магазин. Все происходящее сотрудники магазина снимали на телекамеры, при этом меры безопасности обеспечены не были, сказал источник.

"По предварительным данным, пострадали несколько человек, двое молодых людей направлены в больницу с травмами. На месте происшествия находятся бригады "скорой помощи" и наряды милиции", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Реклама "грандиозного предложения" и "сенсации лета" - распродажи ноутбуков за 9999 рублей в магазине в торговом центре "Город" на Рязанском проспекте, дом 2, - появилась ранее на сайте сети "Эльдорадо".

В сети "Эльдорадо" сказали, что ничего не знают о происшедшем.

"Данной информации у нас нет", - сказала РИА Новости сотрудница службы контроля обслуживания "Эльдорадо".

Она предложила направить письменный запрос по почте и в течение трех дней получить ответ.

На сайте "Эльдорадо" покупателей призывали "запастись тем, что у остальных будет вдвое дороже" - компьютерами Acer с двухядерным процессором, дисплеем в 17 дюймов, тремя гигабайтами оперативной памяти и жестким диском на 250 гигабайт. "Горячих пирожков "испекли" всего 250 штук", - сообщает сайт сети.

Распродажа компьютеров была приостановлена.

Softodrom.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## strawser

> На сайте "Эльдорадо" покупателей призывали "запастись тем, что у остальных будет вдвое дороже" - компьютерами Acer с двухядерным процессором, дисплеем в 17 дюймов, тремя гигабайтами оперативной памяти и жестким диском на 250 гигабайт. "
> Softodrom.ru


Не верится что такое может стоить около 400$, даже в рамках распродажи.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не верится что такое может стоить около 400$, даже в рамках распродажи.


Запросто, могло быть и дешевле ... Фокус такого "атракциона неслыханной щедрости" не в цене, а в количестве - реальное количество то посчитать точно невозможно  :Smiley:  Т.е. рекламируется и объявляется такая акция, по ней вполне реально может проходить N единиц некого дорогого товара, этот товар молниеносно расходится (и как следствие обвинить магазин в том, что такого товара и такой цены не было просто нельзя, равно как нельзя понять, продали они по спец цене 5 ноутбуков, 25 или 250), но народ то этого не знает - и толпой ломится в магазин (и каждый зная, что халявных ноутбуков всем не хватит, уверен - что он попадет в число тех, кому улыбнется удача). И там в магазине получает вежливый ответ - да, был такой товар по 10 т.р., но все раскупили еще утром .... зато есть похожий - но уже по 30 тыс  :Smiley:  Магазин теряет деньги, продавая товар в 2-3 раза дешевле, зато получает мощнейшую рекламу и приток покупателей. Более того, может быть более тонкий маркетинг - человеку нужен ноутбук, он придут с деньгами - по акции уже нет, зато есть некий нетбук за похожие деньги, который ему тут-же и втюхают продавцы.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке!(с) Полностью согласен с Олегом Зайцевым. Маркетинговый ход. Дело в том, что из этой толпы однозначно кто-то что-то купит. Т.о. за короткий промежуток времени возрастает уровень продаж плюс реклама "на весь мир". Эффект достигнут.

----------

